# GT Talera 20,5" weight?



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

hello,
could you tell me what is the weight of GT Talera 20,5" cro-mo frame?
Thank You for your help.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

It depends upon the year. This was an entry level bike in GT's line and had chromoly for the thee main tubes. They were over 30lbs every year I sold them. Great upright ride for city riding and improved trails


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for Your reply
Bike is from 1998 or 1999, it's cro-mo 4130 but I cannot find inforamtion about weight of separately frame.
Maybe You know any docs about this bike (frame geometry, bike setup, etc)?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

The last year GT sold the Talera was 1997. Here's the specs.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=GT&Model=Talera&Type=bike


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

Bike was bought in Poland so maybe there was an another version of it?
Bike setup was quite differnet then on bikepedia.com
On stem there is production year 1998 is engraved (I suspect)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I suspect that the stem was changed.

It's not in their 98 catalog for the US or Germany
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1998-2.pdf


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rower3nb6.png
Here You can find my bike


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello again,
I've found GT 1998 catalog with my GT Talera. Maybe this could help You to define frame weight


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you own this bike?


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, but I don't want to take to pieces my bike to weight frame, so I asked forum users about it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well...I hate to burst your bubble...but its a low end, newer GT. Unlikely anyone here has actively sought to 'collect' this bike, let alone take the time to weigh the frame. 
I wouldn't be surprised if you had 6lbs of frame there.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

grabek said:


> Yes, but I don't want to take to pieces my bike to weight frame, so I asked forum users about it.


another option is finding weights for the components on line. then weigh the bike and subtract the weight of components. 
i know... asking here is easier but i doubt anyone will know the right answer.


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

colker1 said:


> another option is finding weights for the components on line. then weigh the bike and subtract the weight of components.
> i know... asking here is easier but i doubt anyone will know the right answer.


My scales shown ca. 29lbs, so its possible that frame weight ca.6lbs. But I was wonder if anyone know exact weight.


----------



## PepeVL (Sep 18, 2007)

I own a '93 Gt Tequesta, quite similar in tubing and conception to the Talera pictured above (double butted, not particularly thin crmo tubes). Probably lighter than yours, as the its 3 main tubes were double butted. I stripped the components off the frame and it stoped the scale over 2,7 kg (can't remember the precise weight). I can reweight it in a few days if you like. 

Crmo mid and lowrange GTs have always been utterly heavy. Very nice and stiff, though. They make great SS bikes.


----------



## grabek (Aug 4, 2006)

I will be very grateful if You could reweight Your frame and give information here


----------



## PepeVL (Sep 18, 2007)

grabek said:


> I will be very grateful if You could reweight Your frame and give information here


Give me a week or so and I'll be back with the actual weight.


----------

